# Briggs & Stratton 14.5 HP carb problem



## rkmack57 (Mar 16, 2006)

I swapped the 11 horse motor in my old john deere tractor with a 14.5 hp briggs and stratton. Everything fit ok. the 14.5 motor was not equipped with a fuel pump like is used on the old motor so I had to hook that up. The engine will fire but only for one or two seconds. It's like it isn't getting any fuel. The fuel pump is working fine. If I pour a steady stream of gas in carb I can keep it running.
What am I overlooking? HELP!

THanks, Randy


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

So the 14.5 was new? If it is new, still check and make sure the float isn't sticking.


----------



## rkmack57 (Mar 16, 2006)

Bugman - it's 5 years old. Ran ok when I pulled it from craftsman mower.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

I had a similar problem with my 16 b&s engine. When I took it apart, the hinge that holds the float to the inner part of the body itself was not hooked up to the pin. There is a clip thing that had to go behind it, long story short, it kept flooding and backfiring. I don't know if this could be your problem, but it could be.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

And one more thing, check to make sure your suction hose comming off the engine isn't switched with your intake from gas tank.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

that engine might have a fuel shutoff solenoid on the carburator . what holds the float bowl on ? is it just a bolt ? or what


----------

